# The Roaring Twenties (GangBusters/D20 Modern)



## Silver Moon (May 31, 2008)

Welcome to "The Roaring Twenties" Story Hour, detailing an ongoing Gameday campaign that uses the D20 Modern Rule system and the TSR GangBusters RGP for source material.   Our first module is GB1 "Trouble Brewing" by Tom Moldvay.   

Setting: Chicago, Summer of 1923  

The City of Chicago is a metropolis along the shores of Lake Michigan.   The city is divided up into 28 Wards.   The city is run by a Mayor, William "Big Bill" Johnson, a Republican, who is 2 1/2 years into his four-year term.   He ran for election on the slogan "Chicago: A Wide Open Town!", meaning that he favored business expansion and increased   prosperity for all.    "Wide Open" has a second meaning, as his election   campaign was largely financed by Joe "The Boss" Massere, the largest bootlegger and crime boss in the city.   

Our story will be set in the City's First Ward, the section of downtown southeast of where the rivers merge (bordered by Wacker Drive and South Lake Shore Drive).   The eastern half of this Ward (including the docks) is comprised mostly of          working class Irish while the western half is working class Mixed-ethic  (Italians, Jewish folks, Germans, Polish, etc.). 

Kingpin mobster Joe "The Boss" Massere has little interest in the First Ward, focusing instead on more lucrative Wards for his gambling, prostitution and organized theft operations.  This has created a vacuum in the Ward for two new gangs to rise up, and Massere is quite content to let these gangs fight      each other and leave his operations alone. 

The oldest and first of these gangs is the Tolino Mob, run by "Big Al" Tolino, a 36-year-old Italian, born in Naples, Italy who grew up in New York City.    He began his gang on the day that Prohibition became the law of he land in January of 1920.    The other First Ward gang is the O'Connor Gang, run by Deanie O'Connor, a 35-year-old Irish-American lad.     A third group, the Cody Powers Gang, has recently surfaced as  well under the leadership of the charismatic Powers, who is wanted by the law for breaking out of prison.  

All of the Playing Characters in this campaign will be members or affiliates of the O'Connor Gang.


----------

